# ASK DBSTalk: 720p on 1080i



## Skymoon (Apr 20, 2004)

How do I view 720p (ESPN, ABC etc) on my 1080i set. I cannot get the aspect ratio right everything is squashed.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

We'll need to know a lot more than that. 

First thing is go to Menu-6-9 and make sure your settings are correct.
Second is to use the "Format" button (bottom left) on the remote to cycle through the available aspect ratios.

Finally, I remember lots of chatter about ESPN-HD transmitting in strange aspect ratios. So, try HDNET instead and see how it looks. Also, they broadcast a very nice test pattern for 10 minutes on Tuesday morning starting at 08:00 Eastern - it'll tell you how your setup is really working.


----------



## Skymoon (Apr 20, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> We'll need to know a lot more than that.
> 
> First thing is go to Menu-6-9 and make sure your settings are correct.
> Second is to use the "Format" button (bottom left) on the remote to cycle through the available aspect ratios.
> ...


I generally run my display settings set to 1080i & aspect ratio of 16x9, "Format" set to normal. HDNET looks fine as does all other 1080i broadcasts. (FYI my TV is a HDTV 42" 16x9 rear prj Toshiba). It just appears that when converting the 720p signal the 921 overstretches it or something, whatever it is the conversion of 720 to 1080 does not look right.

Simon

DishDVR 921
Boot 120B
Boot: 120B
Flash: F051
Software Version: L180HECD-N
Dish 500 110/119


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Skymoon said:


> I generally run my display settings set to 1080i & aspect ratio of 16x9, "Format" set to normal. HDNET looks fine as does all other 1080i broadcasts. (FYI my TV is a HDTV 42" 16x9 rear prj Toshiba). It just appears that when converting the 720p signal the 921 overstretches it or something, whatever it is the conversion of 720 to 1080 does not look right.


With ESPN-HD, there is usually more than one conversion happening. A lot of times ESPN-HD takes a standard definition program, stretches it to 16x9, and then upconverts the 480i to 720p. Then the 921 takes the 720p and in your case and mine, converts it to 1080i. It looks bad because the source information is bad. Sometimes they have actual HD content, a lot of times, it is just stretched and up-converted material.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Skymoon said:


> I generally run my display settings set to 1080i & aspect ratio of 16x9, "Format" set to normal. HDNET looks fine as does all other 1080i broadcasts. (FYI my TV is a HDTV 42" 16x9 rear prj Toshiba). It just appears that when converting the 720p signal the 921 overstretches it or something, whatever it is the conversion of 720 to 1080 does not look right.
> 
> ESPN and ABC(?) apparently decided that they were better than everyone else and did not subscribe to the usage of 1080i for HD distribution. They in their infinite wisdom decided that 720P was what they would use. Needless to say this causes alot of people problems  (except me because I don't watch ESPN). The whole things stems around the kind of TV you have, what inputs it will accept (720P, 1080i, both, etc.) and the means of changing everything just to watch their channel. Gerry


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

There's nothing inherently wrong with 720p. It is perfectly acceptable under the ATSC standard. Some people think it's better for fast motion (sports). Fox will be joining the 720p camp next year.

Skymoon: I assume you've already verified that your set cannot take a 720p signal (my 720p projector can accept and scale 1080i). It's not a huge deal, but some people perfer to let the TV do the scaling (as opposed to the 921).

In general your setting of 1080i, 16x9, & normal sould be ok. But, what Simon said is KEY. much of the programming is stretched wide before it even goes to Echostar. They don't really know it's stretched, just a bunch of fat people on the screen.

ESPN is at least 75% stretched (and done VERY badly). I'm not sure about ABC, all I watch is the primetime programming that I know is Hi-Def. They feel that they must fill your screen no matter what the source. The choice is bars on the sides (or perhaps let the 921 do the stretch). Best bet is to contact the companies in question and complain about the reformatting. By the way, HBOHD is still reformatting movies shot wider then 16:9. Showtime does not.


----------



## kkk (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a dish 6000u box, and its conversion to 1080i from 720p looks bad. The edges are blurred, and it looks better on the composite out. My tv, pioneer sd641hd5, does not support 720p. any info on this? 

edit: I mean that the channel, espn or abc for example, is broadcast in 720p and my dish receiver outputs to my tv at 1080i, this is what I mean by conversion.
edit2: o, I mean actual hd content, not whatever they usually show.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

kkk said:


> I have a dish 6000u box, and its conversion to 1080i from 720p looks bad. The edges are blurred, and it looks better on the composite out.


Go to the HDTV menu on the 6000. Select 'Adjust' and move the image with the left or right arrow button until it clears up.


----------



## Mark S. (May 14, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> There's nothing inherently wrong with 720p. It is perfectly acceptable under the ATSC standard. Some people think it's better for fast motion (sports). Fox will be joining the 720p camp next year.


So the question still remains, what is the better resolution to set the 921 to output if your set will accept both? Mine accepts 720p and upconverts the output to 1080i.

I am currently running everything at 1080i but have experienced picture loss in the DVR PIP window when deleting recorded events.

I guess my real question is, will there be a noticeable difference in the picture quality between 720p and 1080i and since my set will be upconverting the 720p signal, is there any real benefit or drawback to running at the lower resolution?

Also, with the upconverted signal, can I expect to still lose picture in the PIP window or will running at 720p fix this problem? Anyone know the answer?

If no one does, maybe I will just try it myself and post my results here later.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Mark:

The preview window (as opposed to 'true' PIP) problems (pic loss, partial pic, etc.) are known and happen under several different cicumstances - try going directly from DVR to Guide and back and forth.  Don't worry - this problem doesn't hurt anything.

As for 720p vs. 1080i - that depends on your specific equipment, and your own eyes. I'm happy with the TV set to 1080i - but then again, I don't have the option to try 720p with my TV.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark S. said:


> So the question still remains, what is the better resolution to set the 921 to output if your set will accept both? Mine accepts 720p and upconverts the output to 1080i.
> 
> I am currently running everything at 1080i but have experienced picture loss in the DVR PIP window when deleting recorded events.
> 
> ...


----------

